# Ffg or fffg



## panfish (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it ok to use pyrodx fffg in my 54 hawken and if use 90gr ffg is 90gr fffg the the same. I know this is dumb question but i had some fffg given to me.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2009)

panfish said:


> Is it ok to use pyrodx fffg in my 54 hawken and if use 90gr ffg is 90gr fffg the the same. I know this is dumb question but i had some fffg given to me.



Yes you can use it, no it is not the same.  You need to look up the recommended loads/grains for your rifle for FFF powder vs. FF powder.  FFF Uses LESS than FF.  If you cannot find it on line then contact the manufacturer and they will usually send a free Owner's Manual.


----------



## jkoch (Sep 28, 2009)

FF is intended for rifles,FFF is intended for pistols and Flint Lock flash pans.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2009)

If you're using Pyrodex, Pyrodex RS (rifle and shotgun) is what you want.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2009)

jkoch said:


> FF is intended for rifles,FFF is intended for pistols and Flint Lock flash pans.



FFFF is what I use in my pan, not FFF.  You can use FFF in a rifle (which is what I use).  You just have to use LESS.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 28, 2009)

Generally with FFFg instead of FFg one uses about 10% less powder. So if you are using 90 grains FFg then I would try 80 grains of FFFg and adjust as needed.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to use 80 grains of FFFg Pyrdodex in my T/C .54 Hawken behind a 435 grain Maxi-Hunter bullet.  Shot great!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2009)

A 54 caliber rifle needs FFg powder. Who is the company that made the rifle?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a book about loading and shooting muzzleloaders. It is an old booki and doesn't have any info on inline ignitions. However the only difference between percussion cap shooting and inine shooting is the primer is different and the hole where the primer fire gets into the charge is in a different place. My book sez ffg for 50 cal and up. fffg for rifles less than 50 cal and ffffg in flash pans. Pyrodex is supposed to be the equivelent of BP. Use that advice, sell me ur fffg cheap and u can buy more ffg for ur rifle.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 29, 2009)

Hawg and Nic are correct,
 you need to be using FFG in the 54cal
You can use FFFG in a 50cal and smaller


----------



## panfish (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a c.v.a. i used fffg in my 50 and it shot great with no misfires well a couple times in the rain.If you say dont use it in my 54 i won't.thanks for all the info


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2009)

Pan, a 50 caliber is the mid point between the two powders. Anything smaller than 50 uses FFFg. Anything larger, uses FFg. The 50, itself, can use either one. That depends on the actual rifle. I have tried both powders in both my rifles and although the difference is almost negligible, they like FFFg better. In a pinch, I have also primed the pan on my flintlock with FFFg, with no problems. 

Good luck with your rifle, and keep us posted on your results.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 1, 2009)

I've use 3f for main charge and prime. Can't be any faster than 4f, not so's you can tell the diff. anyway.4f turns to sludge when it's damp or high humidity.


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 2, 2009)

panfish said:


> Is it ok to use pyrodx fffg in my 54 hawken and if use 90gr ffg is 90gr fffg the the same. I know this is dumb question but i had some fffg given to me.



.
90 grains of fffg in a54 cal is like putting 120 grains of powder in a area ment for 90 grains of ffg.
.
Think of it like a bow and arrow. You are shooting a 120 pound bow pull using a arrow with a  90 pound spine strength


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 5, 2009)

No real reason you can not use FFFG in a 54.  I have one 54 that shoots best with FFFG and likewise a 50 that shoots best with FFG.  Point is you have to spend the time developing a load, reading patches etc.  There are only a few really hard and fast rules about these old guns, most everything else is more a general guideline and it is up to you to figure out what works best in your situation.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2009)

From what I've been told by the old-timer BP shooters I know, FFFg will build up more pressure than FFG, so if you use it in a big-caliber rifle you need to use considerably less of it than you would FFG for safety's sake. Never tried shooting FFFg in my .50 or my .54 myself, so I dunno.


----------

